# الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف



## روح العنبر (24 يونيو 2013)

​ 



​ 

[FONT=&quot]اعشاب التكثيف للشعر[/FONT]


​ [FONT=&quot]لكل اللي يعاني من مشاكل في الشعر من ( تساقط في الشعر او فراغات في الشعر او خفه وشعر تعبان وباهت ) حابه اقدم [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كورس اعشاب التكثيف للشعر مجموعه من افضل الاعشاب المكثفه والمعالجه للشع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ر [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يستعمل مرتين او 3 مرات في الاسبوع للحصول على النتيجه المناسبه كماسك وقناع للشعر ثم تسكريه مع كيس نايلون لمدة ساعتين باليوم وبعدين تغسلينه 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهذي الاعشاب تناسب كل انواع الشعر 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]سعر الاعشاب 250 
[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهذي الصور للي حاب يستفيد[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​





*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بالنسبة للتوصيل اذا كان داخل الرياض بيكون عن طريق مندوب ب 50 ريال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]واما خارج الرياض بعد التحويل برقم الحساب عن طريق شركات الشحن مثل الزاجل والصاعدي او فيديكس [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...الخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]للتواصل على الجوال و الواتس اب : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]0562475977[/FONT]*​


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الاعشاب المكثفه للشعر الخفيف*


----------

